
I made this tool to convert photos into PDF file. No uploads needed - roborock
http://photopdf.com
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
roborock
Thanks for the suggestion. Yes, it meets the guidelines.

